# LOOK WHAT'S NEW



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks Tippy! ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Capt Ron I am gonna need some Seadeck.....


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I already seen it....blah... ;D

when are u going to take me fishing? seriously 

NICE RIDE! 

p.s dont forget about the trim tabs!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice set-up Matt. Sight fishing machine.


----------



## Gatorjaw (May 1, 2007)

That's nice. I want one so bad. Congrats!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats, MATT.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! You're gonna love it!!!  Dave


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

sick ride.. congrats. when can I go fishin on it?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice layout. Fix the last pic so it comes up, hoping it's a shot of the bow deck.

-T


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

gives me gheenoe fever again.............

AC


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> very nice layout. Fix the last pic so it comes up, hoping it's a shot of the bow deck.
> 
> -T


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like your ready for a picnic.


----------



## henryos (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice Matt. Look forward to seeing you on the IRL. Snook season is approaching.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Very nice Matt. Look forward to seeing you on the IRL. Snook season is approaching.


Yea, I want to learn the waters up there now before snook time and fishing at night...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice rig Matt, real clean interior is definitely the way to go. Looking forward to seeing lot's of slime shots in the coming months.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...that is so nice!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Need to think of a name for her, any help would be nice.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I Dream of Gheenie
OD Gheen
Gheeneology
Gheenius at Work
Gheenocologist
Real Man of Gheenius
'Noe Day
'Noe Wave
'Noe Problem
Gas Sipper

I'm sorry...epoxy vapors...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Grasshopper

Tippy Skiff

Pole Stroker

Platform Dependent (some IT guy will get this)


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

if you can read this you're too close
if you can read this you better offer me a beer


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"'Noe Problem"

Not bad will put it on the list.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Was a long drive home...

Look What's 'Noe
Re-'Noe-d
I Fish 'Noe-d
Get 'Noe-d
'Noe-dist Aboard
'Noe-dists Only
'Noe Wake Zone
My 'Noe Toy
Good 'Noes
Bad 'Noes - Travels Fast
Late Breaking 'Noes
Honk If Your 'Noe-d (make a nice bumper sticker)
I Like Being 'Noe-d
Proud to Be 'Noe-d
Start A 'Noe
Run Around 'Noe-d

...must be an exhaust leak in the truck...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> "'Noe Problem"
> 
> Not bad will put it on the list.


'Noe Wake Zone

Brett has two on the list (hope he's not getting a head ache)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I still prefer "Fish 'Noe-d"
cooler that way, just need a lot more sunscreen!


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Boat looks nice!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

More names

Watching the Olympics
bored during commercials

'Noe-tered
'Noe-rotic
'Noe-rosis
'Noe-tralizer
'Noe-trino
'Noe-bee
'Noe-tron
'Noe-clear Blast
Iv'e Got 'Noe-monia
Rockin 'Noe-monia
Entrepre-'Noe-r
'Noe-Key
'Noe-ner
'Noe-rologist
Brand 'Noe
'Noe Math
'Noe Moon
'Noe-borne
'Noe-port
'Noe's-caster

...there have been a lot of commercials


----------



## olguy (Jul 15, 2008)

That's quite a list from the commerial time, but I think I got it for you. As I was reading through the list only one phrase kept coming to mind and that was "Noe-Way"  [smiley=doh1.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Somebody get Brett some O2 before he passes out.lol


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

'Noe-rotic

I can think of a few Gheenoe owners that could use this name.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My A'noe-ity

I can't help it, it's a disease
Someone uses a word and I can twist it


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> My A'noe-ity
> 
> I can't help it, it's a disease
> Someone uses a word and I can twist it


problem with that one is it connotes profitability which is the polar opposite of owning a boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I was thinking along the lines of a well spent retirement fund  ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

you guys are to deep for me sometimes. was thinking about

"noe-name"


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Isn't that the name of an island in the Keys?

And as for boats not being profitable, they're very profitable!

For the dealer, the mechanic, the tackle shop, the bait shop,
the custom shop, Seatow, DMV, emergency rooms, banks,
marine hardware stores...

ba-dum-dum (rim shot for those of you from another generation)
I get no respect...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

do you wear a red tie ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I can barely tie my own shoes, 'noe way I wear a tie.
That would require too much inge-'noe-ity.
I don't k'noe how to stop this.
Next thing you k'noe, we'll have to resort to in-'noe-endo.

Game-Set-Match!  ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I think brett fits in here well.

you are ok in my book brett.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

1'>


----------

